# Make way for Blue Cheese!!!



## Uk1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I see you all stairing!!! lolz *

*These babies are smelling like mad even though well...... they babies.*
*When these 2 are budding , since they are in flower , that saying "size doesn't matter" will be very true lol 80% cheese 20% blueberry , who's gonna complain bout that smoke! *

*Anyway Enough Chat!!*

*Here's the begining stage!*








  :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 1, 2008)

*May i be the first to say your young ladies are looking great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them a boost. Good luck on the grow and look foward to seeing them ladies full of fat frosty buds.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 1, 2008)

i have been interested in this strain.
 thanks for growing it...keep us posted.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 1, 2008)

where do they sell it??


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 1, 2008)

MOJO your way brother


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> where do they sell it??


 
not sure anywhere else but this is the site ...
http://www.bigbuddhaseeds.com/


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 1, 2008)

ty all for positive replies btw


----------



## headband (Feb 3, 2008)

gosh your a lucky man with a strain like that, nothing like the cheese mixed with some berrys right???!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 4, 2008)

looking good  and i bet they smell goooood :tokie:


----------



## D-BUD (Feb 4, 2008)

Wasup Uk1 looking very nice man.
Good choice on the strain to bro.
Peace.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi UK1

I suggest you tidy your socks up from the floor then it will be 100% blueberry smell lmao

nice to see you have started your grow, mine will start outside in about 10 weeks


----------



## Thorn (Feb 4, 2008)

hmm interesting breed.. i'll be watching


----------



## JeSus (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine were the same, i read somewhere, not to worry about the smell until about 3/4 weeks old.

The plants were only 6 days old before they started to smell, 10days old and they had to go due to no filters or anything. ^_^ Ill be better prepared next time.


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 4, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi UK1
> 
> I suggest you tidy your socks up from the floor then it will be 100% blueberry smell lmao
> 
> nice to see you have started your grow, mine will start outside in about 10 weeks


 
lol :ignore: your just jealous xD:spit:


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 5, 2008)

lolz this strain is great , grows so nicely , already its trippled in growth , not height just growth 

:shocked:


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the date on the photo, nothing like going into the future, LOL
Your babies are looking good, will be fun to watch.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 5, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> *I see you all stairing!!! lolz *
> 
> *These babies are smelling like mad even though well...... they babies.*
> *When these 2 are budding , since they are in flower , that saying "size doesn't matter" will be very true lol 80% cheese 20% blueberry , who's gonna complain bout that smoke! *
> ...



your forgetting the afghani in that mix bro, big buddha got an original uk cheese cutting and back crossed this 5 times using a male afghani for pollen.

The blue cheese was create by crossing blueberry x cheese to get a male and then crossing it with the original uk cheese cutting they have.

It will still be premium smoke no doubt, would have been better if he'd left the afghani out though.


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 6, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I like the date on the photo, nothing like going into the future, LOL
> Your babies are looking good, will be fun to watch.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 

lol could be cause i was high or maybe just focused on the plants more than the date , hell i get bullied lol to not change the date from 2002 now i get stick for messin it up lol :ignore:


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Ok here it is.... bigger ... more potent smelling ... and possibly males :holysheep: grrrrrrrowl lol .

someone help inspect them )

the pics not too great but here goes: Only the very top shows this, look like little balls but pretty small to really tell , not too solid to touch and lots together like on top of each one.

i hope someone can imagine the way it looks from that crappy pic & this info 







OTHER THAN THAT, here's the way they look lol male or female they soon shot up !!*


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 18, 2008)

13 days later ^^^ pics get taken the day i upload


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2008)

the first one looks like a male and the second pic does also but i cant be sure of the second one because its kind of blurry


----------



## headband (Feb 18, 2008)

take some clear shots so we dont tell you to rip down your possible females.. to me the top nug with balls, or looks lik balls, but blurry, pretty sure threw the blur its male. sry but take some better pics so i know forsure


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi UK1

they are boy bits !!!!!


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 18, 2008)

thx for replies , i'll try get better shots in the morning


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 19, 2008)

soz ppl i cant get better pics , they tiny to pick up properly


----------



## headband (Feb 19, 2008)

those two pics are males


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

yea man looks like boy bits  sorry dude


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 22, 2008)

thx ppl , im actually getting ready to chop em now just thought id get 1 last look in on here , they smell so much is the only reason ive not chopped yet but here goes


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay update now on real females lol









this little one is new to start but is very much so female lolz :ignore:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice to have you back buddy! Thanks for those.. they look great. You'll have to get some pics without the lights on to see how green they are. Can't wait to see some big buds developing! How far into flowering are they?


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 13, 2008)

they all very green the kinda green everyone loves to see lol , its the hps turning it a yellow lookin photo , i will if i remember take them all out in the day 2moro & post ya sum to see for yourself


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 13, 2008)

80% cheese 20% blueberry does sound dank


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea man looks like boy bits  sorry dude


 
     I agree


----------



## Thorn (Mar 14, 2008)

Canna Man said:
			
		

> I agree



Why agree on something that was posted almost a _month_ ago? 

Cool UK1 looking forward to seein the next pic updates


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 14, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> Okay update now on real females lol
> View attachment 51780
> 
> 
> ...



Hey UK1, they look awesome. I went to the site and read up on them, sounds like an awesome strain. Greenhouse Seeds is also growing some of Big Buddha's cheese..., not sure what the arrangement is... *Keep up the great work*


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry for the delay , been really busy lately & today im going away for just under a week so dont be lookin for more updates in a rush 

as i promised here is daylight pics!


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmm been gone almost a week and left the lovely girls to look after each other ...... now wen i get home open the door & see no mess & no parties that just tells me my girls are mature enough


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2008)

hehe good to see they got past that adolescent stage...that can be a right crippler when you go away and leave them on their own lol


----------



## Uk1 (Mar 28, 2008)

i should really update cuz you can see bud comin through now


----------



## clambake (Apr 1, 2008)

Quit teasing us!


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 1, 2008)

only 1 blue cheese outta 5 turned out female......


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 5, 2008)

:woohoo: 




:woohoo:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great UK1. Great work once again my friend. Keep us posted on all the beautiful ladies you have going. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 9, 2008)

i cant believe how fast these are all changing , quickest at changing ive seen but still taking the same amount of time if you know what im saying


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Lol. I know what you mean my friend. She is looking good though. I can't wait to see some more pics. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking great my friend. Keep us posted on the beautiful ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Supreme update lolz , check dates since last pic upload , not bad not bad :hubba:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2008)

i see nobody is interested in my threads anymore .... lolz no worries i am : ))


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 25, 2008)

How much longer do you think?


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2008)

this bc has longer than ice cream but only by a week or 2


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 25, 2008)

Can you get trich pics?


----------



## IRISH (Apr 25, 2008)

sry to hear u only got 1 out of 5 , shes lookin good man...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Definitely looking good. It is a shame you only got 1. Keep us posted on her my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Can you get trich pics?


 
i'll try but very much doubt it , my camera not too bad compared to some but not great in detail:hairpull:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Uk1 the lady looks great. I sure hope when it comes time to harvest her she doesn't taste like Blue Cheese.   *


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Everything is looking great Uk1. What is the flower time on this strain? *


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great Uk1. What is the flower time on this strain? *


 

im not too sure of this strain i know its roughly 1-2 weeks behind ice cream though


----------



## moses781 (May 1, 2008)

how long did it take for those plants to get thatbig in this picture here


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2008)

about 3 months give or take moses , its a fast developer strain in my opinion , looks like to start its growing too quickly but eventualy slows down in all the right places at the right times then "pop" out comes the buds lol


----------



## garudatrading (May 1, 2008)

Looks like nice plants


----------



## IRISH (May 6, 2008)

ok bro, the cheese and the ice cream are looking very nice, but i tell ya, im waiting patiently on a ww update . dont make me beg,ok i will a little,plz-plz...:hubba: ...


----------



## Cali*Style (May 6, 2008)

That is indeed a very pretty lady UK1. :hubba:


----------



## BurninHerb (May 6, 2008)

awesome grow man!  I feel you on the camera.  I have a 35mm thats shoots macro but I can't get the damn film developed anywhere but a friends studio and he only does black and white!  I'm stuck with a crappy digital for now.


----------



## Uk1 (May 11, 2008)

sorry all there's a chance i might have a pic ..... but ive already picked this plant its curing now.. ive got pics on the ice cream plants though just not updating today though dont have time but will asap .


----------



## bobby25 (May 14, 2008)

wow those look nice


----------



## Dankerz (May 15, 2008)

did sumthing die in here or is that just the blue cheese  .lol


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 15, 2008)

she's so fine!!!


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 1, 2008)

lol budtastic


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

mmm nice job on those! looks like some killa bud! How was the smoke?


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> mmm nice job on those! looks like some killa bud! How was the smoke?


 
unfortunetly i didnt cure/dry it long enough for full effect lol so it wasnt at its best but it smoked alright ..... wasnt anything like cheese...cheese though & wasnt much like blueberry either lol ....

it was just a mellowing smoke which is ok i guess


----------



## mukz112 (May 17, 2009)

nice


----------

